# Xbox One 5 milioni di vendite



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2014)

Pochi giorni fa avevo aperto questo topic http://www.milanworld.net/playstation-4-vendute-7-milioni-tutto-il-mondo-vt16621.html. Microsoft fa sapere di aver superato da poco le 5 milioni di vendite, buon inizio anche se molto inferiore a Sony.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Aprile 2014)

mah...fino a qualche settimana fa si parlava di 3 milioni un pò da tutte le parti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> mah...fino a qualche settimana fa si parlava di 3 milioni un pò da tutte le parti



quella è la Wii...3 milioni e mezzo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Aprile 2014)

Soldi buttati.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quella è la Wii...3 milioni e mezzo



ehm non credo,vari portali parlavano di 3 milioni e mezzo per xbox one,sono sicuro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ehm non credo,vari portali parlavano di 3 milioni e mezzo per xbox one,sono sicuro



boh...fatto sta che 5 milioni le riporta Microsoft sul sito...


----------

